# Moen flush valves



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

We have been having problems galore with the delta automatic flush valves, so much so we have decided to stop using them all together, so for future use we were looking into the moen ones, has anyone teed these? Any luck? Or problems? I know people are gunna say why not Sloan or zurn, I know they are good, just curious about the moen ones, any opinions?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

try toto, they work well

ive never installed a moen flush valve


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

There is Delaney, Toto, Chicago, they all work well. I only seen the Moen flush valve once and it did not flush.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Use a Toto..

Install it, walk away, done...


----------



## Jinash (Aug 4, 2011)

So I'm not the only one having problems with the deltas, I put in 52 in a campground this spring and have had 7 go bad already


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh ya, we installed dozens throughout the city buildings we take care of, and have had nothing but problems, we have switched out at least 10 of them, warren tied of course, but it's still a nuisance, they used to be the cream of the crop, but this new design is just pure crap


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I didn't even know moen made flushvalves..............showes how much commercial work I do.


----------



## c-note (Aug 12, 2011)

i always go with sloan .very easy to work on


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

c-note said:


> i always go with sloan .very easy to work on


And work on them you will....:laughing:

The Sloan Optima line is pretty unreliable at best...
I tear them out and put in the old manual valve with the Sloan Smooth automatic operator....

Toto just flat out works...:thumbup:


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

So toto seems to be the general opinion huh, I've never in my life seen them, where I live it's all Sloan or teck, with the occasional zurn or crane


----------



## ROYAL PLBG (Aug 19, 2011)

We installed about 30 Moen flush valves here and luckily their 
maintenance person is handy. They eat solonoid valves!!!
We supply new ones to them on a regular basis.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber patt said:


> So toto seems to be the general opinion huh, I've never in my life seen them, where I live it's all Sloan or teck, with the occasional zurn or crane


http://www.totousa.com/Products/FlushValves.aspx


----------



## whitey (Mar 17, 2011)

I won't put anything but Sloan or toto just because as well stocked supply houses are in moen or delta, there's a good 75% or better chance you'll be ordering parts when something goes on it, and by the way the others here are talking... that's frequently. You only get paid the first time, after that you're paying or your boss is. 

Even the Delaney, it's no bargain nor are parts all that abundant, but they are decent quality though. I had no idea moen or delta even tried getting into that market. As much as I use and recommend both for residential kitchens and baths, I wouldnt consider either for commercial. I personally like toto though, I mostly deal with Sloan.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Jinash said:


> So I'm not the only one having problems with the deltas, I put in 52 in a campground this spring and have had 7 go bad already


 




Please post us an intro in the introduction section. Years in the trade, licenses held, etc.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Jinash said:


> From B.C. Canada. 8 years in trade, red seal/inter provincial j-man, b-gasfitter & cross connection control ticket.


Although we appreciate your compliance, this is not the appropriate location for an introduction.

There is an entire section of the forum dedicated to introductions.

As a common courtesy, the membership of PZ asks that you create a new thread in said section, detailing facts and highlights of your career in the pipe trades.

It is not a résumé that we are after. It is simply a tool used to identify users who are not permitted to post, usually due to a lack of qualification.

So... let us know; jurisdiction? Years in the trade? ICI or resi? New constr or service? FR or TM? Dope or tape... or *gasp*... both? Sillycone or putty? FR or TM? Wax or foam? IPC or UPC, or other? FR or TM? Dielectric union or brass nipple and FIP? Union or non-union?

Oh... and possibly most importantly...

Flat rate or Time & material?

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

U666A said:


> Although we appreciate your compliance, this is not the appropriate location for an introduction.
> 
> There is an entire section of the forum dedicated to introductions.
> 
> ...


Lmao! Not another debate! Ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumber patt said:


> Lmao! Not another debate! Ahhhhhhhhh


I drink you know... :laughing:


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

+1 for Sloan or Toto


----------

